# Gypsum videos



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's a link to a recent conference on gypsum at Ohio State . Hours of good ifo if you've got the time to watch.

http://www.gypsoil.com/midwest/midwest-soil-improvement-symposium/2013-symposium/videos


----------

